# hgh frag-anyone used it?



## GEZA (Mar 11, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]just wondering if anyone has used it. ive read around some say its awesome they cant believe the results others say, its crap and that you cant just take out part of hgh and expect it to work. i wanna hear from the good people at phf how many have had sucess with it? dosage? and how long did it take to notice something?[/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

I never used it but iv heard its nothing special and they actualy like ipam better.


----------



## gamma (Mar 11, 2012)

I use it for a bit , Hypoglycemia is the only thing I got from it. I did get it from a source that is no longer here on the forums  so maybe the quality was off .


----------



## alexander36 (Jun 29, 2012)

*hgh frag 176-191*

I just started using it 2 weeks ago.  Ive read extensively online looking for a clean fat burner.  Im using 500mcg 2x day with 45 minutes cadio.  I dont eat while using it.  I didnt notice anything until the beginning of week 2, there was some water retention.  Then I further researched, and this is common with HGH peptides.  Toward the end of week 2 (just started week 3) the water retention dissipated and I started seeing results.  I was skeptical but now I am seeing nice fat loss with no sides.  I will continue to post. 

 (hgh frag eems undersold/underrated.....the fat burning supplement industry is easily a multi-billion dollar industry and there are sooo many crappy, multiple side effect, outrageous claim products out there......i think people have tried it but cost and patience and probably convenience have been issues......i dont know, we will see..


----------



## teezhay (Jul 1, 2012)

GEZA said:


> i wanna hear from the good people at phf how many have had sucess with it? dosage? and how long did it take to notice something?



This isn't the prohormone forum, dummy.


----------



## njc (Jul 2, 2012)

Your money is better spent on one of the GHRP's if fat-loss is your goal


----------



## CG (Jul 6, 2012)

njc said:


> Your money is better spent on one of the GHRP's if fat-loss is your goal



Word.

Just make sure your diet is in check and you can manage thr hunger that comes with ghrp's


----------

